# explosionproof



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

They make a special drain fitting for condensation, its worth the money. Also t fittings are handy but suck with many conductors to pull through.


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

If ur stubbing up next to a wall make sure u leave enough space for the EYS to spin on if required. Seen it so many times... No fun chipping concrete.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

The best thing you can do is to make sure you have a good understanding of what areas are classified and what areas are not. 

One thing that I've seen over the years is an electrician comes in and puts a nipple in the JB then screws on a sealoff, then installs a union in the bottom of the sealoff to connect the conduit. Once the sealoff is poured, it's impossible to disconnect the JB from the conduit system w/out breaking out the sealing compound. Always make sure the union is between the sealoff and JB.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

one thing i am trying to figure out is how to pour the chico in without making a mess. i use a regular EYS fitting but i do not have a funnel or anything like that and end up covering myself and the fitting with sealing compound in the process


----------



## Nobaddaysinak (Jan 17, 2012)

Mix Chico then put in a sandwich bag and tear the corner out like a cake decorator clean and easy


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> one thing i am trying to figure out is how to pour the chico in without making a mess. i use a regular EYS fitting but i do not have a funnel or anything like that and end up covering myself and the fitting with sealing compound in the process


See if you can locate a condiment container such as this, except clear:










Put in your chico mix, water and shake until you get your desired consistency and then squirt that crap in 
there.

I just did this about a month ago, working for our local gas company. It worked extremely well. You will still get some waste, but it really minimizes the amount and keeps the mess down. Rinse it out and repeat as needed!


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> one thing i am trying to figure out is how to pour the chico in without making a mess. i use a regular EYS fitting but i do not have a funnel or anything like that and end up covering myself and the fitting with sealing compound in the process


I use a 32 oz powerade bottle, and I tape a piece of 1/2" stainless tubing out the end. I work for an oil company, so, I have lots of tubing. You could use any piece of tubing that will fit into the EYS. I don't know if I have any pics, but I will certainly post some up on Thursday. I will be back at the site that my packing/pouring material is at.


----------



## 636Sparky (Jun 24, 2011)

Aren't those generally intrinsically safe contacts on that hoa in your second pic?


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

636Sparky said:


> Aren't those generally intrinsically safe contacts on that hoa in your second pic?


I believe so Dave. It's quite possible that I went EYS crazy here.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

636Sparky said:


> Aren't those generally intrinsically safe contacts on that hoa in your second pic?


Contacts are never intrinsically safe. It is the circuit that would be intrinsically safe. Those contacts may be "factory sealed" so that a seal off external to the box would not be required, but a factory seal or any other seal for that matter does not make something intrinsically safe.


My question about those pictures. Is the area really Class I, Division 1, or was that just an overkill on the classification. The cost to install a system for Div 1 is so much more costly than one for Div 2.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Contacts are never intrinsically safe. It is the circuit that would be intrinsically safe. Those contacts may be "factory sealed" so that a seal off external to the box would not be required, but a factory seal or any other seal for that matter does not make something intrinsically safe.
> 
> 
> My question about those pictures. Is the area really Class I, Division 1, or was that just an overkill on the classification. The cost to install a system for Div 1 is so much more costly than one for Div 2.


Class 1 div 1 area


----------



## 636Sparky (Jun 24, 2011)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Contacts are never intrinsically safe. It is the circuit that would be intrinsically safe. Those contacts may be "factory sealed" so that a seal off external to the box would not be required, but a factory seal or any other seal for that matter does not make something intrinsically safe.
> 
> 
> My question about those pictures. Is the area really Class I, Division 1, or was that just an overkill on the classification. The cost to install a system for Div 1 is so much more costly than one for Div 2.


Sorry, mistyped. A bit brain fried lately.


----------



## 636Sparky (Jun 24, 2011)

RobRoy said:


> I believe so Dave. It's quite possible that I went EYS crazy here.


I think a lot of us have a tendency to do that. I'm building an AWT, and had to strongly resist having the guys put an EYS on both sides of our underground.
I had to install a starter for some kind of drilling mud equipment last week. I put an EYS on top of my sealed contact H-O-A. I knew it didn't need it, but was afraid the oil company's inspector wouldn't know that, and I didn't need the headache. Those guys seem to love seeing as many seal offs as possible.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

It's funny you said that, because that is true here. They love seeing the red paint on them even more. Our inspector likes to make us pour water in one. I always joke with him, and say, "Not that one! That's the conduit with the ripped insulation on the conductors!":whistling2:


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

RobRoy said:


> Class 1 div 1 area


My point is that in many cases areas are "over classified" for CYA reasons. My question was if that is the case for this installation.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> My point is that in many cases areas are "over classified" for CYA reasons. My question was if that is the case for this installation.


I was incorrect. This is a Class 1 Div 2 area. This is overkill. It used to be Class 1 Div 1, but was reclassified. It kind of matches all of the existing equipment close by.:thumbup:

Like Dave stated, this is an on an oil lease, inside a tank battery. Overbuild is usually a good thing, but not always necessary.


----------



## 636Sparky (Jun 24, 2011)

Don,
Both Rob Roy and I work in the oil industry. The American Petroleum Institute (API) releases very specific standards that delineate classified areas. Most of my customers don't usually have engineers that spell this out, except on large projects. It is up to us to follow these standards when designing and building. With that said, there are many that have never seen API RP500, and overbuild.
Edit: And there are many cases you overbuild to avoid the headaches, as I stated earlier.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Here's a PDF for the API to 4500. Looks like today is going to be another beautiful day in southern Cali. http://e-h2s.sokoguru.net/pdf/API RP 500 Electrical Classifications 1997.pdf


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

636Sparky said:


> Don,
> Both Rob Roy and I work in the oil industry. The American Petroleum Institute (API) releases very specific standards that delineate classified areas. Most of my customers don't usually have engineers that spell this out, except on large projects. It is up to us to follow these standards when designing and building. With that said, there are many that have never seen API RP500, and overbuild.
> Edit: And there are many cases you overbuild to avoid the headaches, as I stated earlier.


I also work in chemical plants, and an well aware of how things are classifed and how often things are over classified to make it easier for the engineer. There is a huge difference in costs between an Division 1 and a Division 2 installation. The over classification costs a lot of money and there is no benefit.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> one thing i am trying to figure out is how to pour the chico in without making a mess. i use a regular EYS fitting but i do not have a funnel or anything like that and end up covering myself and the fitting with sealing compound in the process


If you have a bottle of lube, you can unscrew the top (the spout) and it will screw onto a 16-20 oz plastic bottle. Mix your chico, pour it into a plastic bottle, screw on the spout from the lube bottle and you can pour with control very easily.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> If you have a bottle of lube, you can unscrew the top (the spout) and it will screw onto a 16-20 oz plastic bottle. Mix your chico, pour it into a plastic bottle, screw on the spout from the lube bottle and you can pour with control very easily.



Can you use the compound that is used for explosion proof connectors?

It comes in a plastic container, with grey and dark blue compound.

They supply rubber surgical gloves, and you knead it until it is one solid light blue color. then you poke it into the connector and around the conductors.

I do not recall the name of this product.

I would just like to know if it can be used in an E Y S fitting?

Anyone?


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> Can you use the compound that is used for explosion proof connectors?
> 
> It comes in a plastic container, with grey and dark blue compound.
> 
> ...


Per the listing you can only use the sealing compound specified by the manufacturer of the seal fitting. You can't even mix brands..that is you can't use the Crouse compound with an Appleton fitting.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

im going to look into using those clear bottles as a way to put the chico in the EYS fitting. thats a great idea:thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

This is what I use.


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm really likin some of the ideas that are coming out here. I've got quite a few seal offs to pour soon. I think I'll try the zip loc bag idea. I really like the ketchup bottle but I'm a cheapo and I just picture the compound setting up the first day in the bottle and never able to use it again.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

buddhakii said:


> I'm really likin some of the ideas that are coming out here. I've got quite a few seal offs to pour soon. I think I'll try the zip loc bag idea. I really like the ketchup bottle but I'm a cheapo and I just picture the compound setting up the first day in the bottle and never able to use it again.


You rinse out whatever container you use after each pour. If you mix in the Chico that has set over 15 minutes, with the fresh batch, you technically ruin the fresh batch. :no:
I do jobs that require packing and pouring over 100 or more EYS.:thumbup: I will make a batch that will do about 10 (when pouring 1/2" through 1") conduit, or 1 (when pouring for 1-1/2" through 4"). The key is the proper consistency. I use a little paint mixer in the cordless, mixing the Chico in an empty Chico bucket. This saves a lot of time, and thoroughly mixes the product to be used.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

buddhakii said:


> I'm really likin some of the ideas that are coming out here. I've got quite a few seal offs to pour soon. I think I'll try the zip loc bag idea. I really like the ketchup bottle but I'm a cheapo and I just picture the compound setting up the first day in the bottle and never able to use it again.


With the ketchup bottle, if it hardens up you can squeeze it and it will come right out in sections. Doesn't really stress out the bottle any.


----------

